# Branchement Nas Synology



## Nouvoul (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Encore une question bête, mais on n'est jamais assez prudent 
Je viens d'acquérir un Synology DS211j 2x2To; je ne compte pas utiliser pour l'instant la fonction réseau mais uniquement me servir des 2 DD pour sauvegardes.
Le guide utilisateur est assez complexe pour un néophyte, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait relier l'engin à mon routeur, ce que j'ai fait, ça semble marcher, quoique pour l'instant le formatage soit en cours donc je ne peux pas encore savoir si ça marche _vraiment_ :mouais:
Ma question: est-il possible, souhaitable, préférable ou déconseillé de brancher la DS211 sur une prise ethernet directement sur mon MacPro sans passer par le routeur ?
Merci de vos conseils avisés


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Décembre 2010)

Bon, en attendant quelques conseils :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## websylvain (30 Décembre 2010)

Cela n'a pas de sens de brancher ton synology avec un cable ethernet directement vers ton MBP. il faut effectivement que tu passes pas ton routeur.


----------



## Thewaveman (30 Décembre 2010)

Tout à fait, le connecteur RJ45 pour l'eternet ne réagit pas comme une connexion USB. le peu que je connaisse, c'est un fonctionnement passif. il faut avoir .......un emulateur.......qui gere les dialogue réseau entre un pc et un NAS. cad un routeur.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2011)

Merci tardif pour vos réponses :rose:
Je crois que je vais récupérer les 2 DD du Syno et les mettre directement dans le MacPro, je ne m'en sors pas avec NAS, je suis nase


----------



## yolepro (4 Janvier 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Merci tardif pour vos réponses :rose:
> Je crois que je vais récupérer les 2 DD du Syno et les mettre directement dans le MacPro, je ne m'en sors pas avec NAS, je suis nase



Bonjour Je profite de ton message car j'ai également un NAS Synology et je cherche à faire marcher Time machine mais je n'y arrive pas.

Alors a 2 on devrait peut etre y arriver 

Voici les options que j'ai coché dans l'interface d'administration :

J'ai créé un Dossier partagé appelé Timemachine avec des privileges standard (Group locaux / user en lecture écriture),
Dans partage de fichier Win/Mac, j'ai coché la case "Activez le service de fichier Mac"
Et enfin dans service de sauvegarde réseau, j'ai coché la case activer.

Coté MAC, quand je clique sur l'icone en haut à droite de Time machine "ouvrir les preferences" et que je l'active, il ne trouve pas de disque (ce qui peux paraitre normal vu que le NAS est sur le réseau).
Quand je click sur configurer Time capsule il cherche sur Airport mais ne trouve rien.

Du coup, je ne sais pas comment faire connecter mon NAS à mon Mac  (je ne sais pas comment trouver un disque sur le réseau).


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Janvier 2011)

yolepro a dit:


> Bonjour Je profite de ton message car j'ai également un NAS Synology et je cherche à faire marcher Time machine mais je n'y arrive pas.
> Alors a 2 on devrait peut etre y arriver
> Voici les options que j'ai coché dans l'interface d'administration :
> J'ai créé un Dossier partagé appelé Timemachine avec des privileges standard (Group locaux / user en lecture écriture),
> ...



C'est curieux parce que c'est une des rares choses que j'avais pu régler, par hasard sans doute.
Hélas pour toi, j'ai pour le moment démonté les disques du Syno et les ai mis dans mon MacPro.
Je te conseille de t'adresser plutôt au forum http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/, en t'inscrivant poliment dans la rubrique "présentation", puis poser ta question si les recherches concernant ton problème ne t'ont pas avancé. 
Voilà, je ne suis pas trop branché réseau local, ni rédacteurs de guides de l'utilisateur Syno, on dirait qu'ils ne s'adressent qu'à des gens déjà très pointus, et à mon âge :rateau:


----------



## yolepro (5 Janvier 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est curieux parce que c'est une des rares choses que j'avais pu régler, par hasard sans doute.
> Hélas pour toi, j'ai pour le moment démonté les disques du Syno et les ai mis dans mon MacPro.
> Je te conseille de t'adresser plutôt au forum http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/, en t'inscrivant poliment dans la rubrique "présentation", puis poser ta question si les recherches concernant ton problème ne t'ont pas avancé.
> Voilà, je ne suis pas trop branché réseau local, ni rédacteurs de guides de l'utilisateur Syno, on dirait qu'ils ne s'adressent qu'à des gens déjà très pointus, et à mon âge :rateau:


 
Merci pour ton retour,

Effectivement, j'ai déjà ouvert un sujet sur le forum nas-forum sans avoir de réponse qui résolve mon problème. 
Mais il semble que le problème soit plus du coté du mac que du coté du NAS. 
Je n'arrive pas acceder au NAS depuis mon finder ou Timemachine. 
J'y accede seulement en utilisant un navigateur web.

Je pense que résoudre ce problème résoudra mes autres problèmes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------




Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est curieux parce que c'est une des rares choses que j'avais pu régler, par hasard sans doute.


 
Quand tu dis c'est une des rares choses que j'ai pu réglé, tu parles de quoi exactement?


----------



## yolepro (6 Janvier 2011)

J'ai finalement réussi à acceder à mon NAS via l'outil de partage de fichier du Finder (Outil / Se connecter au *serveur* ) qui me permet donc de voir mes repertoires du NAS, mais je n'arrive pas a faire considéré ce partage comme un Disque (ce qui me permettrais de le voir dans Timemachine).

Donc mon Timemachine ne marche pas sur mon Synology...

Je vais finalement opter pour une autre technique (qui sera plus rapide mais un peu plus contraignante) :
Prendre mon disque dur Externe USB pour faire mes sauvegarde Timemachine et sauvegrader mon disque externe sur mon NAS via l'USB 

Bravo Synology!!!!


----------



## Holy Diver (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

les NAS Synology supportent "normalement" Time Machine. Voir ici:
Time Machine

Il faut peut être mettre à jour le firmware de votre NAS.


Cdt,

H_D


----------



## olaf1966 (9 Janvier 2011)

Je ne rencontre aucune difficulté pour faire fonctionner mon 407 avec Time Machine et mes quatre macs. Je ne me souviens pas avoir fait autre chose que de suivre le mode d'emploi fourni avec le Synology.


----------



## yolepro (10 Janvier 2011)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> les NAS Synology supportent "normalement" Time Machine. Voir ici:
> Time Machine
> ...


 
Merci pour vos réponses, 

Et bien de mon coté c'est étrange mais quand j'active le partage sur le NAS il ne me trouve pas mon NAS dans mon Finder.

Je pense que je vais envoyer un mail au support Synology ca sera le plus simple.


----------



## Vladimok (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Les NAS synology type DS211 ou DS211J sont-il bruyant ?

Merci


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Janvier 2011)

Le Syno n'est qu'une boîte où tu mets 1, 2, 3, 4 ou plus disques durs, de ce fait le bruit variera selon les disques y installés; le peu que j'ai perçu avant de revoir ma copie (enlevé les 2 DD Samsung 2To et les avoir installés dans mon Mac) était assez inaudible.


----------



## Nomi (22 Juillet 2011)

Je me permets de re faire monter ce sujet. 

J'ai le même soucis, depuis le mac, dans finder, partager, le nas apprait, mais si connecter est une galère.  Et lorsqu'on essaye de se connecter, le nas disparait de "partager"

Par contre, en passant par Se connecter à un serveur ce la passe sans soucis. (uniquement en tapant l'IP.

Alors soit je soupçonne un soucis du coté du protocole Afp, soit cela vient de chez Syno.


----------



## breizheau (25 Juillet 2011)

Tu as installé Lion ? Il y a eu des changements d'AFP et il faut installer un nouveau firmware, tout refonctionne à nouveau après ça.


----------



## Nomi (25 Juillet 2011)

Non non toujours sous Snow Léopard. (lion et beaucoup trop frais à mon gouts ^^) 


Sinon, j'ai trouvé le pourquoi. En faite c'est mon disque USB branché sur le NAS pour les backups...

Lorsque j'essai d'y accéder via Finder dans "partagé" en faite le protocole AFP réveille tout, même le disque USB (tout les dossiers partagé quoi)

Donc, j'ai fait un raccourcie des dossiers partagés auquel je veux me connecter. Maintenant c'est mieux.


----------



## breizheau (25 Juillet 2011)

Cool.


----------

